# Topics > Toys >  Pokibot, portable robot toy, Silverlit Toys Manufactory Limited, Causeway Bay, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Silverlit Toys Manufactory Limited

ycoorobot.com/products/pokibot

----------


## Airicist

Silverlit POKIBOT demo

Published on Apr 2, 2017




> A Portable Robot with more than 6 features, available in 2 styles and 6 colors of your choice! Robotic voice playback and the Sound Activated Motions bring POKIBOT to life with personalities.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Silverlit Robot - POKIBOT, Maze Breaker, MacroBot

Published on Apr 5, 2017




> Introducing a whole new series of Intelligent Robots with different great play features for different target age group (3 to over 30!)
> Each with unique technology, gameplay and design that will be loved by a specific age group, while the whole series will be enjoyed by a whole family!

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Silverlit Robot: POKIBOT

Published on Apr 5, 2017




> A Portable Robot with more than 6 features, available in 2 styles and 6 colors
> of your choice! Robotic voice playback and the Sound Activated Motions brings Pokibot to life with personalities.

----------

